# Applying to Local Apprenticeship if I don't live in the area (NYC)?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What do they consider "that area"? Zip code? county? city? State? Go to the "Contact us" part of that web site and contact them.


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

if you really want to get in ....move and then good luck.


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

You could apply to Local 3 "North" in Westchester - they accept about 25 apprentices a year.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Move to the Washington DC area, assuming this virus pasess you could start work right away as an "R" helper and sign up for an apprenticeship and be a apprentice in 1-1.5 years


----------

